# Wall Panels.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We re installed these wall panels today. Recycled paper product. They were installed with the factory double sided tape and wouldn't stay up. We ended up grabbing some sizing and wall paper glue. We applied the sizing to the walls and back of the panels, let them sit for a couple of hours and started the glue.

It was easy since the carpenter marked it out and we used his marks. No way could you get this straight without a laser level.

Tomorrow or Monday we will paint it with Behr Marquee flat in that Pantone PMS 375 color.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you going to spray them?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wall paperGLUE really??????


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> Are you going to spray them?


Yes. I wish we could have sprayed a coat on them first.



chrisn said:


> wall paperGLUE really??????


Paste didn't hold these up either. Since it's a formed paper product most were warped one way or another and glue was the only cure. I did consult 4 different wallpaper stores and the all said to ask one store owner who spent 45 mins with us figuring out the best stuff to use. So far no one has seen these or heard of them around here.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Very cool,Dave.


----------

